# Rabbits and cats living together



## vege_cat (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,
I have a cat, and i want to get some rabbits.
I am curious what other people's experiences have been with rabbits of different or same genders fighting, and also how they get along with cats.
My previous rabbit was an un-neutered male who was much older than my cat (and came first), and he harrassed (or fell in love with, not sure which) my cat and eventually died of a cat bite infection :-S. Will definitely be desexing the next rabbits i get, but i'm just wondering, are a pair of neutered boys going to be ok with my cat and with each other? If they leave her alone, she will leave them alone...They will be flemish giants and she is a delicate cat


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Are they going to be indoor rabbits?

I would either get a neutered male and a neutered female or two neutered females. Two males can fight, even if they are neutered.

My rabbits are outdoors and my cat sometimes sits on the rabbits' run and they really don't mind each others company.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I know of someone who had a large french rabbit living with a cat they always got on fine til 1 day the cat accidentally scratched the rabbits eye and the rabbit caught an infection that eventually killed the rabbit. 

I know of rabbits who wouldnt bat an eyelid at a rabbit and others who chase wild ones all the time. 

Personally I would keep the 2 separate. 

on the other hand I had a rabbit and a great dane as a kid and they would sleep together in the garden and really enjoyed each others company. This was probably due to lack of having a companion of the same type. so I would get another cat and 2 rabbits if you can afford too. 

also please rescue a rabbit they have plenty of young ones in the rescue centres and they can neuter and vaccinate them for you and will only ask for a donation between £10-40 which is much cheaper than going to a vet urself and a lot less worry.


----------



## sazdaz (Sep 1, 2009)

hi we have a cat and also 2 bunnies who are 12 weeks old. as yet we are playing it cautious and slowly introducing them for a few mins at a time under supervision. the little netherland is a bit tmid as yet so we keep him away but the little dutch is so cheeky and confident. the cat is a bit wary of him as he follows her around but we have had a rabbit before ,our beautiful bella who passed away this summer and she was great with her.so fingers crossed


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I have 5 cats, and 2 free range buns. 

Never had a problem, and one of my cats spends nearly all day in the garden with my rabbits (he eats hay aswell, so i think he's confused over what species he is). I do keep their claws trimmed, but tbh they've never attacked the rabbits and show very little interest.

I think a rescue, already bonded and neutered pair would be ideal.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

neutered boys together should be fine especially if they have been together for a very long time like littermates. but any bunnies can have a fall out one day and need seperating, neutered or not no matter the sex. but male-female pairings are supposed to work best.

as for the cats it depends on the cats and the rabbits involved. I had one bunnie (entire male) that made friends with a couple of local cats they would sit next to each other in the sun and the one used to be there early morning on top of the hutch waiting for me to let him out. although they were only allowed to be friends through the run as i didnt know the cats personally. there was another cat though who did try to stalk him while in the run. then again he was friends with anyone and everything and tried playing wrestling with my dogs!! he really wanted to join in with them!!


Then again I had another rabbit (female) who would grunt and chase off any cats that came to look at her. she did the same to my dogs too and when you think she was a little nethie and the dogs were both large breeds she really had some nerve. bless her. she didnt get on with anyone much.

I think if your careful about introducing them and always watch them together then they should be fine. acciedents can happen even if they are friends. and its always best to give the rabbits somewhere to hide if they want to get away and give the cats somewhere to go too.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I have rabbits, cats and dogs and all have got on brilliantly together. I was a bit wary when two of my buns were small but now they're bigger my cats go in their run and they're fine.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have an indoor cat and a house rabbit both neutered and they just kind of ignore each other. It can work if you put in the time and introduce them slowly.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

my cat isnt worried by the rabbits the only time neo runs is when lily is trying to hump him lol, but we have a kitten who would no doubt want to play with the rabbits and i dont think they would allow it and would prob bite her.


----------



## vege_cat (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone.
I guess it will depend on the individual personalities, as every case seems to be different.
I think i will go for what seems to be the safest option and get fixed brother and sister.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a cat and 3 free range house buns. It's funny cos I worry about the buns constantly harassing the cat


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

My cats and rabbits get on fine but i would NEVER leave them unsupervised no matter how much they love eachother they still are different species that communicate in different ways and could injure eachother. A rescued female/male pair would be best, the rescue will have a fair idea about their personality to find the right buns for you. Have a look on rabbit rehome website.


----------



## DariaLestician87 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have both a cat and rabbit and my rabbit's cage is in my bedroom and my cat was always allowed in our room before the rabbit.When we got Holden,I let my cat in to see what would happen but after a while,I noticed that Edward would constantly stick his paw through the cage to get at Holden.Sometimes Holden just sits there and lets Edward bat at him while other times,Holden doesn't want any part of him.When I let Holden out though,I always make sure to take Edward out of the room so as to not chance anything.

Especially now since I've gotten a hamster,Edward is banned from our bedroom unless I'm in there.The first instance he starts going after either the hamster or the rabbit,I close the door on him.

If I were you though,I wouldn't chance anything...then again,that's just me.


----------

